# If you could choose one music cd for your Halloween activities, what would it be???



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, since you have already mentioned Midnight Syndicate (and I'm liking what I'm hearing from Virgil!), I would say the one CD that I'd want that would be usable for ANY Halloween activity would be "Classics From the Crypt". Should be able to find it on Amazon, and I think it's from CBS records.
No pipe organ, unfortunately, but it has full orchestration versions of...
Toccata and Fugue in D Minor
Danse Macabre
Witches Sabbath
A Night on Bald Mountain
Hall of the Mountain King
Funeral March for a Marionette
There's more but those are the ones I recall at the moment.


----------



## Ariadnae (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm stuck trying to chose from Nox Arcana's "Darklore Manor", which is quite good and the soundtrack from "The House on Haunted Hill". For my seance scene, I will definitely be using "The Ring of Fire" from the soundtrack to Bram Stoker's Dracula" (great cd!)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

My favorite from Midnight Syndicate is "Born of The Night". If I was able to have a large haunt though I think I'd make my own mix like the one I use now to play out the window for our ToT'ers.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Another suggestion...*

If you like, take a look at my virtual drive. I have about 1 GB of sounds, music and full soundscapes for your graveyard. Check in the "my 2007 haunt stuff" folder for some good Looooooong looping music and sound effects.

If your looking for funny or light types of music, then this may not work for you as most is pretty dark and creepy. Just an option for you. 

A couple to check out are Sinister Sonics-Foyer at Ghastly (grab all the sinister sonics for that matter) If you have a system with some bass, all of those will be great. I believe they are in the "music" folder.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html

password: hauntforum


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

For dark and creepy, I'd go with my own Ambient Halloween Mix. But Raison d'Etre is hard to beat for spooky ambience - my favorite is Enthraled by the Wind of Loneliness. Lustmord - The Monstrous Soul is a good one too. So is the "Witch" series by Shinjuku Thief, though they remind me more of Midnight Syndicate - more theatrical, less ambient.

Just depends on what you want. If you want people to feel like their in a horror movie, Midnight Syndicate is good. If you want them to feel like they're in hell ... well, both Raison d'Etre and Lustmord are good.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Type O Neg dark stuff too. Not sure how ambient it is though..lol.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I have all of midnight syndacates cds. the 13 th hour is a pretty good one about an old haunted manor.


----------



## jonny g (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, I ordered Midnight Syndicates "13th Hour", Raison D'Etre's "In sadness, silence and solitude" and "Darklore Manor" by Nox Arcana. Thanks for these excellent suggestions, I'm sure they will be a great addition to scaring the crap out of all my TOT's.


----------



## horridkitten (Sep 14, 2007)

*D1's Hip Hop Halloween Haunted House Party*

I love, LOVE this CD! You should take a listen to it, jonny g. Even tho it's not exactly what you said you're looking for, it may open up your haunt to something totally new! I found it on CDBABY. Here's the link:

cdbaby.com/cd/d1tunes

Cool Myspace, btw! I like the smoky background a LOT!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

OK, OK ... we ALL ARE AWARE of how WONDERFUL this "Hip Hop Halloween Haunted House Party" CD is already ... it's time to let it go. Just ... let it go horrid deb. I mean, dead kitten. Whatever.


----------



## gps (Jan 18, 2006)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> OK, OK ... we ALL ARE AWARE of how WONDERFUL this "Hip Hop Halloween Haunted House Party" CD is already ... it's time to let it go. Just ... let it go horrid deb. I mean, dead kitten. Whatever.



Personally, I listened to it over at Napster and thought it was a bunch of crap! It wasn't very original at all and consisted of some guy in home studio with a bunch of loops and beat boxes. For halloween music I can think of hundreds of cd's better than that. Midnight Syndicate, Virgil, Danny Elfman, Delerium, The Misfits, Rob Zombie etc... the list goes on and on!

GPS


----------



## horridkitten (Sep 14, 2007)

*A Horrid Kitten Survives a Dinosaur attack*



Dinosaur1972 said:


> OK, OK ... we ALL ARE AWARE of how WONDERFUL this "Hip Hop Halloween Haunted House Party" CD is already ... it's time to let it go. Just ... let it go horrid deb. I mean, dead kitten. Whatever.


This IS Horrid Kitten. I don't appreciate your innuendo! And I have only ONE POST here! I hope I've rendered this subject extinct, like its poster.



gps said:


> Personally, I listened to it over at Napster and thought it was a bunch of crap! It wasn't very original at all and consisted of some guy in home studio with a bunch of loops and beat boxes. For halloween music I can think of hundreds of cd's better than that. Midnight Syndicate, Virgil, Danny Elfman, Delerium, The Misfits, Rob Zombie etc... the list goes on and on!


There is no such thing as "Beat Boxes". There is "Beat Boxing"; using one’s voice to mimic a musical instrument. YouTube - Biz's Beat of the Day

Perhaps you meant a "Boom Box", which is a portable radio/cassette player popular in the 80's and early 90's. YouTube - The Story of Love and Hate

Either way, both are not applicable. As far as originality, by it's very definition, the album is original. There are no other instrumental Hip Hop Halloween CD’s out. You don’t like this CD, or my opinion, fine. I respect your right. But you and Dinosaur, do not have the right to make false statements about people. It only makes you look bad.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think it was bad timing on your part HorridKitten to defend an obivous spammer that night. When you defend someone who is a type of poster who is the bane of any forum's existance like spammers are you just open yourself up for criticism.


----------



## horridkitten (Sep 14, 2007)

*Halloweiner’s trick or trite*



Halloweiner said:


> I think it was bad timing on your part HorridKitten to defend an obivous spammer that night. When you defend someone who is a type of poster who is the bane of any forum's existance like spammers are you just open yourself up for criticism.


As you well know, the essence of the post you are referring to was that, THAT particular spam brought me happily to this forum. I even stated that I had found Mecca.

Quite the wangle, you putting the ol’ twist and spin on my true meaning. Your boys were obviously wrong, and yet you attempt to right that wrong through your own machinations? Give it up Halloweiner, you just can’t polish a turd.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I wasn't trying to polish anything. I was attempting to say in a nice way, that you don't seem to be capable btw, that you should expect criticism when you try to defend someone who is spreading spam. And that IS in fact how you began your very first post in this forum. I was here that night, and read your words. So don't try putting off on "my boys" your obvious lack of judgement and subtilty. Only wangling here now is you trying to put the blame off on all of your accusers when in fact it was you who brought the lack of trust on yourself. There does my rudeness make you feel better? Must be because that seems to be the only way you know how to communicate.


----------



## horridkitten (Sep 14, 2007)

*Hollowmeaner!*

You were being nice?! I’m rude?! Hardly, on both points. I would agree that I'm sardonic. That would be accurate. Accuracy has been my aim, I wish others felt the same. Overall I thought I was pretty darn nice about it, given the circumstances.

I’m taking care of my business and then you come out of nowhere and stick your nose in it. Basically, you tell me my timing and opinion make me guilty, and therefore I should tolerate abuse and prevarication. And that’s you being nice?! Talk about a lack of judgment and subtly!

I was there and saw what YOU wrote, too. I also saw Dead Deb plead for your help, but all you did was keep up the attack, as you continue to do to me now. Nice welcome for the newcomer. Do you think the mods are happy with you? And do you really believe I warrant lies, which you call "criticism" just because I have a different opinion than you? Spreading falsehoods about someone and then ganging up on them is excESSively rude and downright mean. It seems you feel more strongly about spam than you do about people.

I’ve seen on forums before this kind of mob mentality. So in that now infamous post, which by the way was my SECOND post- NOT my first as you claim; I refused to brow beat her. That is not the same as DEFENDING her. I was also trying to inject a bit of humor and levity to the situation. And frankly, I didn’t believe she was a spammer. I’ve never seen a spammer plead for help! Also, I happened to agree with her on the D1 CD. Her thread is what led me here, as I said before. It's not nice to take my words out of context and inject your own meaning into them.

When accused of being one and the same with Dead Deb, I tried reaching out to her to ask her to clear my name and she was nowhere to be found. Seems her posts were all killed. But then, guess who I found in the member's list? Dead Deb! Looks like the admins weren't as worried about her as you were. Go look up her profile and you'll see she hasn't signed in since you started your campaign against her. Her name and avatar are there but she now has 0 posts. How can that be unless she was wiped out by the admins and then reinstated? Hmmm, could it be that my instincts were actually correct on that fateful post. It’s good to be nice!

So where’s is Dead Deb now, this viscous spammer? I guess she's too scared to log in again and stand up for herself ? Do you think the bullying you gave her might have something to do with it Halloweiner?

I’ll be sticking around. Clearly she and I are not the same. 

Oh and the one thing you and I agree on, I DO put the blame on my accusers.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I sent you a PM because I'm not discussing this any longer in the public forums. And if you don't care to discuss it any longer in PM either that is more than fine with me.


----------



## horridkitten (Sep 14, 2007)

I would like to say thanks to those of you who have shown your support, and apologies.

MMMmmm... clean box! *Kitty purrs*


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

For the record - an apology to HK:

I'm sorry I hurt your feelings. deaddeb posted the same message about the CD you referenced in several threads ... and it was getting really old really fast. And then just a day or so later, there were MORE messages about the same CD from you ... I'm sorry for being so suspicious. 

I checked one other forum ... hauntworld ... and noticed that you'd posted only 2 messages, and both referenced this very same CD that deaddeb spammed at us so relentlessly. Naturally I was thinking you were the same spammer. It seems you are not, and I made a mistake. I am sorry.

I look forward to future, non hip-hop Halloween posts from you, and I hope I didn't drive you away.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

To be honest, I'd rather make my own custom mix CD with some personalized sound mixes as well. I've gotten a ton of the Halloween CD's over the years from stores and grew tired of seeing the same thing over and over again.


----------



## jonny g (Jul 28, 2007)

I bought two midnight syndicate cd's and one nox arcana cd and will be taking a few tracks from each and making my own cd. Most of them are coming off of the 13th Hour by midnight syndicate.


----------



## kimmic (Oct 4, 2007)

*WOW - thanks!*

I was going to ask the same question now I have plenty of ideas to take a look at! Thanks for all the great info!!

Can't wait to get our music!


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

meltdown211 said:


> If you like, take a look at my virtual drive. I have about 1 GB of sounds, music and full soundscapes for your graveyard. Check in the "my 2007 haunt stuff" folder for some good Looooooong looping music and sound effects.
> 
> If your looking for funny or light types of music, then this may not work for you as most is pretty dark and creepy. Just an option for you.
> 
> ...



Any particular file you suggest for background noise at a graveyard / cemetary? I'm looking for a somewhat realistic track with wind noises, maybe a owl and wolf here and there, a twig snap, perhaps a whisper or muffled moan, but mostly just ambiant noise. Oh, and bells ringing... a tolling bell is always scarey! 

Where do I find the Sinister Sonics files?


----------

